# So Then All You Shavers Who Wants A......



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Right then as i am now a sponsor of the site who wants me to sort out a discount code for DW members? 

Let me know who wants it and i will get it sorted ASAP 

Lets go for 5% on all orders :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds good to me. Just ordered a razor and some blades from the website last night.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

harmonic said:


> Sounds good to me. Just ordered a razor and some blades from the website last night.


Thanks mate was sent out first thing this morning! Enjoy when it turns up :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Sounds good. Order on the way later. But I need an Alum block so will have to wait.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Tricky Red said:


> Sounds good. Order on the way later. But I need an Alum block so will have to wait.


Yeah sorry mate sold the last one last night! will have more in next week 

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Tricky Red said:


> Sounds good. Order on the way later. But I need an Alum block so will have to wait.


http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/taylor-bond-street-alum-block/

Alum blocks now in stock mate


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I might be having a look later next week at soaps and the likes so a discount would be nice at some time in the future. Would certainly encourage me to buy from you more often :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi mate if you type DW5OFF you get one with us :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool thanks, I need something better than I have at the moment. I do have a DE Razor and various blades but my beard growth are like thick stitches/ wire and I can only shave every 3 days otherwise I bleed like hell. What do you recommend to make life easier and less painfull


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi mate! What de razor do you have at the moment?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure on models but 1 is a Merkur short handle and a slanted head so more blade shows at one end. The other is another make which is my favorite but now getting worn at the head falls apart when you unwind to change blades. I also use the Gillette Proglide. As for products I use Dermologica 3 stage ( preshave stick, shave cream and then the balm) I really like this but while better its still not brilliant. I also have Somersetts Shave oil and various shave soaps and creams as recommended on the large thread on here.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

There is your problem mate, a slant bar is one or the most aggressive razors you can buy. You would be far better off with a Merkur 33c or Merkur 34c and also a great none aggressive razor is the Timor 1320. Well any Timor really. Any cream or soap will be fine really as it's more to do with the prep. Hope that's some help. I really think if you change the razor you will get a much better shave. Also use no pressure and try keeping the razor at a 30 degree angle  hope that's some help


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info, sorry for delayed responce as had a upset daughter moment lol. Trying to register on your site but all I get is the login page which of course I can't do.
Do you do a pack with the suggested razors, idealy the Timor one you mentioned, Detailing 1st and personel 2nd when it comes to finances lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Merkur slants aren't as deadly as everyone makes out,I have a 39c and it really goes through the stubble at the same time being smooth.Saying that it's not really for beginners.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Shinyvec said:


> Thanks for the info, sorry for delayed responce as had a upset daughter moment lol. Trying to register on your site but all I get is the login page which of course I can't do.
> Do you do a pack with the suggested razors, idealy the Timor one you mentioned, Detailing 1st and personel 2nd when it comes to finances lol


Hi mate no problems mate all, on the site all you should have to do us add what you want to your basket then view basket and click checkout. Fill in your address and your done  we do a starter pack but we are out of feather blades at the moment. But if you order il stick you some in


----------

